# Ist Interpolation wichtig?



## Binganzok (26. Juni 2009)

Hab mir den LG w2261v ausgesucht. Hab bei PRAD gelesen, das bei dem die INterpolation nicht wählbar ist. 

1. Was bedeutet das?

2. Ist das schlecht?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Thornscape (26. Juni 2009)

Damit ist das folgende gemeint:

Wenn der Monitor eine Auflösung darstellen soll, die nicht in seinem normalen Seitenverhältnis ist (zum Beispiel 4:3-Auflösung wie 1024x768 auf diesem Breitbild-TFT), gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten für den Monitor:

1. Er stellt das Bild seitenverhältnistreu dar und du hast schwarze Streifen rechts und links (so wie bei Kinofilmen auf einem alten Röhrenfernseher, nur eben rechts und links statt oben und unten).
2. Das Bild wird auf dem gesamten Monitor dargestellt und daher etwas verzerrt.

Dass man dieses Verhalten nicht am Monitor einstellen kann, ist inzwischen bei sehr vielen Monitoren der Fall und meines Erachtens auch nicht weiter schlimm, da die Treiber von nVidia und AMD/ATI eine Funktion bieten, mit der man genau dieses einstellen kann.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2009)

Thornscape schrieb:


> da die Treiber von nVidia und *AMD/ATI *eine Funktion bieten, mit der man genau dieses einstellen kann.



Sofern man nicht Windows 7 nutzt .


----------



## rabit (26. Juni 2009)

Die Skallierungseinstellung?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Juni 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Die Skallierungseinstellung?



Wasn das für ne Frage ?


----------



## RedBrain (26. Juni 2009)

weil da unter windows 7 nicht möglich ist. die skaliereinstellungen sind ausgegraut in Catalyst Control Center, obwohl ich mein DVI kabel schon angeschlossen ist. 



auf nächste catalyst treiberversion warten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2009)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht Windows 7 nutzt .



Und wenn es klappt, ist die Qualität/Schärfe zumindest bei mir auch n Stück schlechter, als die vom Monitor.
(in wie weit es z.B. auch Probleme mit Seitenverhältnissen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Zumindest wenn die Skalierung vom Monitor übernommen werden sollte, versagen sowohl Nvidia als auch insbesondere ATI bei diversen Auflösungen, darunter allen mit einem breiteren Seitenverhältniss)


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Öhm 

Ein Flachbildschirm hat immer nur eine einzige Native auflösung, bzw das Panel. 
bei nem 22" liegt die Native auflösung bei 1920*1080 meist, das ganze liegt am Physikalischen aufbau eines TFT Panels. 

Steuer man den Monitor z.b mit 1024*786 interpoliert er das bild auf 1920*1080, das passiert mit JEDER auflösung die nicht mit der Nativen Auflösung eines Panels übereinstimmt. 
Die Interpolation ist nie wählbar da die Native auflösung des TFT´s immer die gleiche bleibt, der TFT bzw die elektronik macht das selbst. 

Das z.b einer der großen nachteile eines TFT´s 

@thornscape Das was du beschreibst nennt man Aspect Ratio und hat mit interpolation garnix zu tun  

Interpolation bedeutet das umwandeln der auflösung bzw das umwandeln der bildinformationen auf ein passendes format. Was zwingend notwendig ist bei nem TFT ansonst könnte man nur die auflösung anwählen die das Panel besizt. Was fatal wäre wenn man im Dosmodus ist oder bei der installation von Windows das wär schier unmöglich wenn ein TFT keine interpolation machen würd.


----------



## Ecle (27. Juni 2009)

Also im Nvidia Treiber kann man auch die Interpolation deaktivieren (keine Skalierung). Wenn ich dann die Auflösung 1024x768 wähle wird nicht interpoliert und das Bild somit kleiner dargestellt und es werden nicht alle Pixel genutzt. Also es geht schon ohne interpolation


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2009)

Hehe okay, das simuliert dann die Grafikkarte, in wirklichkeit steuert die Grafikkarte den TFT trotzdem mit seiner nativen auflösung an. Der TFT würde sonst wie gesagt die 1024*786 interpolieren, geht nicht anders da es technisch unmöglich ist 1024*786 bei 75hz z.b auf nem 1920*1080er Panel bei 72hz darzustellen mit schwarzen rand  

Was die Grafikkarte macht ist dann nochmal ne andere nummer, damit hab ich mich z.b nie beschäftigt was ma mim treiber anstellen kann da ich noch auf mein CRT schwöre  Von daher kann ich das nicht ausprobieren.

Achso nochwas, TFT´s mit Analog DVI oder SVGA eingang müssen zwangsweise immer interpolieren, da ein analog signal absolut nicht kompatibel ist mit dem digitalen signal für das Panel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2009)

Interpolation beschreibt ausschließlich einen Vorgang, bei dem Zwischenräume in vorhandenen Daten durch Berechnungen aufgefüllt werden - z.B. ein Pixel zwischen zwei bestehenden, um eine höhere Auflösung zu erhalten. Wird das Bild 1:1 mit Rahmen ausgegeben, wird nicht interpoliert.
Es lässt sich drüber streiten, ob skaliert wird - imho auch das nicht.

Aber wenn man kleinlich sein will, hast du recht: gefragt ist hier eigentlich nach einem "einstellbaren Interpolationsverhalten". Denn man kann ja auf Breite, Höhe, beide,... interpolieren - oder eben auch gar nicht.


----------



## brazzjazz (6. Januar 2020)

Was gar nicht zur Sprache kam, ist welcher Filter für die Interpolation gewählt wird. An meinem Monitor kann man da nix einstellen. Es wäre z. B. cool, wenn ein Monitor bei der halben Auflösung (Breite wie Höhe) einfach alle Pixel verdoppeln könnte (sogenannter Nearest-Filter), und schwupps hätte man wieder ein knackscharfes Bild, auch wenn man die Auflösung (960x540) ohnehin fast nie benutzen würde bzw. auch nicht beim Booten usw. als Voreinstellung hat. Aber mit einem 4K-Monitor unter 1080p zu spielen, müsste problemlos gehen, aber ich vermute, die Auflösung ist trotzdem nicht so scharf wie nativ..?

Leider kann man offenbar ebensowenig im GPU-Treiber die Interpolation vorwegnehmen (mit einem besseren, schärferen Filter) und dem Monitor die ursprüngliche niedrige Ausgangsauflösung bestmöglich auf seine native Auflösung hochskalieren..? Man muss ja schon froh sein, dass es DSR (@10% AMD-Nutzer: VSR) gibt, aber raffinierte Hochskalierungen sind vermutlich zu "nischig"?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Januar 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Was gar nicht zur Sprache kam, ist welcher Filter für die Interpolation gewählt wird. An meinem Monitor kann man da nix einstellen. Es wäre z. B. cool, wenn ein Monitor bei der halben Auflösung (Breite wie Höhe) einfach alle Pixel verdoppeln könnte (sogenannter Nearest-Filter), und schwupps hätte man wieder ein knackscharfes Bild, auch wenn man die Auflösung (960x540) ohnehin fast nie benutzen würde bzw. auch nicht beim Booten usw. als Voreinstellung hat. Aber mit einem 4K-Monitor unter 1080p zu spielen, müsste problemlos gehen, aber ich vermute, die Auflösung ist trotzdem nicht so scharf wie nativ..?
> 
> 
> Leider kann man offenbar ebensowenig im GPU-Treiber die Interpolation vorwegnehmen (mit einem besseren, schärferen Filter) und dem Monitor die ursprüngliche niedrige Ausgangsauflösung bestmöglich auf seine native Auflösung hochskalieren..? Man muss ja schon froh sein, dass es DSR (@10% AMD-Nutzer: VSR) gibt, aber raffinierte Hochskalierungen sind vermutlich zu "nischig"?




Nicht böse sein - aber ich glaub das ist ein neuer Rekord im Ausgraben alter Threads


----------

